# time between interisland flights enough for baggage transfer



## Teddie2 (Oct 20, 2008)

I am trying to book flights between kauai and the big island. There are many different times departing but then the switch in Hol.. can be anywhere from 1-3 hrs layover till flight to Big Island.  For those of you who have traveled interisland on Hawaiian Air... do you feel an hour is enough time for baggage to switch planes.  I am guessing these airports are small. 
Also, do I really need to arrive  1 1/2 hrs before departure?


----------



## Luanne (Oct 20, 2008)

An hour is enough time to get the luggage from one plane to another.  If you are traveling inter-island and don't need to go through the agricultural check, you may not need the full 90 minutes.  But, I've seen things go very slowly at the small terminals (like Kona) so I'm not sure I'd want to cut it too close.


----------



## cgeidl (Oct 24, 2008)

*GO for it*

If you do not make it get the next one. All you have to lose is time.Anyway if it is after 10:00 the flight most probably will leave 20 or more minutes late which is considered on-time for the airlines.


----------



## Teddie2 (Oct 25, 2008)

It would leave 20 mins late from where? Honolulu or Kauai?  Our connection would be in Honolulu so if the fight arrives at 8:59 and then the connecting flight to the big island is 9:47 that is only 48 mins to get luggage off one plane on to another - so if the flight leaves Kauai 20 mins late then that would leave us only 28 mins for the luggage transfer.. I just had no idea how large or small the Honolulu airport was and if that was doable..  Yes all we would lose is time but since we only have a few days on the big island that time will be impt.  If we miss the connecting flight yes we could get the next but then who knows if they will have seats ect.. so could lose the whole day.. 
Generally on a small island I would not be so worried because the airports are generally small but was not sure about Hawaii airports.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 25, 2008)

Teddie2 said:


> It would leave 20 mins late from where? Honolulu or Kauai?  Our connection would be in Honolulu so if the fight arrives at 8:59 and then the connecting flight to the big island is 9:47 that is only 48 mins to get luggage off one plane on to another - so if the flight leaves Kauai 20 mins late then that would leave us only 28 mins for the luggage transfer.. I just had no idea how large or small the Honolulu airport was and if that was doable..  Yes all we would lose is time but since we only have a few days on the big island that time will be impt.  If we miss the connecting flight yes we could get the next but then who knows if they will have seats ect.. so could lose the whole day..
> Generally on a small island I would not be so worried because the airports are generally small but was not sure about Hawaii airports.



Not Hawaii, but our dd flies from State College, PA home to SFO (through Dulles) several times a year.  Her flight home usually has about an hour, or less, time in between flights.  There have been a couple of nail-biting times when we didn't know if she'd make the connection.  But, she always has,  and so has her luggage.  I figure if she (and her luggage) can make a switch (and the planes are not in the same terminal) it can be done in Honolulu.


----------



## Icarus (Oct 25, 2008)

As long as you book both segments on Hawaiian together, you will have a legal connection. They won't book flights that don't meet the minimum connection time.

-David


----------



## hibbeln (Oct 27, 2008)

We have made interisland connections in less than an hour....and our luggage has made it also.  Usually you walk from one gate to another just a few steps away.  I always try to make my connection in HNL less than an hour for interislands.

BUT....if I'm flying to or from the mainland, than an hour isn't long enough....aim for at least slightly over an hour if switching from an island to the mainland (I breath easier with 2 hours between those flights).


----------

